# new mustang car configuration



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.ford.co.uk/Configureyour...ral-jan2015-uk-nwp-jan15-configureyourmustang

might intrest some of you way !!! above my price bracket starting at £28k!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Way too expensive but then again the Mustang is an iconic car.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I just had a look and came out at £35k which is more than i can afford but not bad for a car like that


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It'll be a cracking used buy.

Prob depreciate fast too.


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Way too expensive but then again the Mustang is an iconic car.


What, £33k list for a 5 litre V8, you are joking right?! That is a seriously good price for the car you are getting, but if you can point to a V8 elsewhere that is anywhere near that price I'd be really interested :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There isn't many 310bhp cars for £28,000 and same with a V8 at £32,000. 

It's actually cheap comparing it to other cars. 

I do fancy a shot in one.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Way too expensive but then again the Mustang is an iconic car.


How is £32k too much you could spend that on a boring and bland VW without even thinking about it, I know which I would spend the money on!

I really long after a Dodge Challenger RT but that would have to be a toy...I think you could potentially use the 2.3 EcoBoost daily and probably get pretty decent MPG figures from it...will be interested to see the facts and MPG figures as I might potentially chop the 93 TTiD in for one of these...


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

35k fully spec'd for a 5.0l V8, good looking machine. Very well priced imo


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Whilst I couldn't afford it right now, I do think it's a good price for what you're getting.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Way too expensive but then again the Mustang is an iconic car.


Too expensive? As others have said, mine he a V8 with a similar spec, brand new for less?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope it's subject to some of Ford's crazy discounts too, it's a lot of car for the money at list price in any event.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I doubt they will do any mega deals to start off with....why would they its a brand new product thats likely to be in high demand.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Pathetic saying from a VW fan. 

Seriously, 33k for v8 is a bargain!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Can I get my two kids in the back there goes my cx5


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> I doubt they will do any mega deals to start off with....why would they its a brand new product thats likely to be in high demand.


Especially as the LHD allocation is sold already. If you want one in LHD you won't get it until 2016.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

:driver: 2.3 ecoboost


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

It was a very brave step from Ford to abandon the "dogmatic" shape of the Mustang and shot in the dark with more modern, non typical muscle car design, but the interest on the car speaks enough whether it's been right decision.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just specced one up on the Ford US site, $41000, or £25,000 ....... I want one !


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Just specced one up on the Ford US site, $41000, or £25,000 ....... I want one !


sadly its closer to the £30K mark due to sales tax and the exchange rate.. still cheaper than the UK price though.
Went and had a sit in a GT 50 Years Limited Edition last week.. Its very nice :argie: just wish the O/H was well enough to get into one. I'll keep dreaming.

http://summervilleford.com/Charlest...-50-Years-Limited-Edition-White-Car/34943615/


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh my. Just need the moolah now. Line lock as standard


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> There isn't many 310bhp cars for £28,000 and same with a V8 at £32,000.
> 
> It's actually cheap comparing it to other cars.
> 
> I do fancy a shot in one.


Considering it is pretty damn similar in performance to the m4, c63 at half of the price and a v8 to boot...

Then again, you could buy a golf for that money....


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Considering it is pretty damn similar in performance to the m4, c63 at half of the price and a v8 to boot...
> 
> Then again, you could buy a golf for that money....


It'll be interesting to see how it compares. I'm sure the price will mean there will be a few things that show up not to be top quality. However I'm taking account of the price as you simply can't have everything.

Has anyone any idea what the deal is with Ford dealers selling them? Is it only certain dealers?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I am very much considering one and swapping in the 93 TTiD


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a 2013 mustang as a rental in Florida and it was awesome in every way. Seemed pretty well built as well. Mind it only had 4k on the clock haha.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

2013 Mustang are crap in comparison to this the live rear axle in the old ones was bloody nightmare. Plus the build quality was pap too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It'll be interesting to see how it compares. I'm sure the price will mean there will be a few things that show up not to be top quality. However I'm taking account of the price as you simply can't have everything.
> 
> Has anyone any idea what the deal is with Ford dealers selling them? Is it only certain dealers?


Dude, it has a big v8, rwd and line lock, what more do you need? Some poncy ass lane monitoring system?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Line lock? Really.
Defo an option needed on cars over here!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Dude, it has a big v8, rwd and line lock, what more do you need? Some poncy ass lane monitoring system?


You missed 4wd and a vw badge, however that's getting ot.

Ford are going to have a big hit on their hands with this and I can see it being the kickstart the range needs, with the rs brands becoming more popular just like in the good old days.

I would have a fiesta rs in a heartbeat,


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Line lock? Really.
> Defo an option needed on cars over here!


Suits me, I want to burnout at every set of lights 

Kerr secretly does too


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is the VW's answer. :lol:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll have a V8 Orange fastback for 35 grand bargain of the year. Wonder if they'll do any cheap leases


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Part of me wants to know what the mpg on the V8 will be!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Part of me wants to know what the mpg on the V8 will be!


I thought it was tyres per mile you had to worry about.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Part of me wants to know what the mpg on the V8 will be!


The USA magazines say 19MPG city and 28MPH highway.

In my experience whatever the Americans give as their figures, they are really close to what you get in real life.

They would get sued when they have the fantasy figures we have. There is a massive difference between what we get told cars do and the figures they get. Their figures are usually about right.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> The USA magazines say 19MPG city and 28MPH highway.
> 
> In my experience whatever the Americans give as their figures, they are really close to what you get in real life.
> 
> They would get sued when they have the fantasy figures we have. There is a massive difference between what we get told cars do and the figures they get. Their figures are usually about right.


Hmm, so about 23 to 33ish mpg then?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And US gallons are smaller than ours


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Hmm, so about 21 to 32ish mpg then?





andy665 said:


> And US gallons are smaller than ours


It was brought up a few times on other car sites and it did seem what they were told was their average, was about the real figure here.

There is a 20% difference between our gallon and their gallon, but you'll see a few cars that have fuel figures claiming 40%+ better fuel consumption over here.

Their roads are different and they have more open, but often slower roads. That may add up to why they get similar fuel figures for less fuel, but I'd also imagine they give their best figure rather than their real average. There will be some margin, but not not the silly amounts we get here.

As I say though, based on previous discussions, their figures give a far better indication of real world fuel consumption than our own figures do.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think it looks pretty good,bound to sound sweet too.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats not a bad figure for a 5L V8 with over 400BHP considering I already have a 4.7L V8 sat on the drive would it be excessive to have another in the form of a Mustang??

.....humm Jeep Grand Cherokee and Mustang on the drive....heading towards being a Red-Neck here 

Just did some calcs based on the MPG figures on the US site (converted to UK MPG) I recon you could easly average 32mpg out of the 2.3 EcoBoost and about 25mpg out of the 5l V8.....that isnt all that bad really!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Haha better than what everybody else does and gets an Audi or VW Yawn.....


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus I am now actually considering the V8........oh lord this is getting out of hand!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh dear oh dear...I paid a visit to my local Ford Dealership in Guildford at lunchtime today....

Very helpful sales guy got all the info I need....Looks like I will be putting a deposit down on one of these (this is the exact spec) very very soon....he already has holding deposits on 12 already and it was only announced mid last week!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was reading the dealers have been taking deposits and can't even place orders themselves yet. 

Guys that have put money down are been told Q4 2015/Q1 2016 and the prediction being the cars might fetch a premium over list.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the same basic engine in my work truck - the 5.0L Coyote V8 with 360hp and 320lb/ft of torque. It's pulling along a 6000lb truck and I get 15.5 to 21.5 mpg (UK). Expect better in the Mustang as the car is a lot lighter and will be tuned for performance rather than torque/towing capabilities.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Well it won't be the fastest V8, or have class leading handling or even have the best build quality, but at close to half the price of a RS4/M4/C63 its a steal. I'm tempted to put down a deposit, I'm a sucker for a V8


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I was reading the dealers have been taking deposits and can't even place orders themselves yet.
> 
> Guys that have put money down are been told Q4 2015/Q1 2016 and the prediction being the cars might fetch a premium over list.


Yep this is correct they havent even got the demo cars yet....oh and its not every Ford dealer that can sell them either.

I am happy to wait till 2016 for it....gives me time to get together as much cash as possible...minimum I want to put into it is £10k but i dont expect these to depreciate to fast.



rob28 said:


> I have the same basic engine in my work truck - the 5.0L Coyote V8 with 360hp and 320lb/ft of torque. It's pulling along a 6000lb truck and I get 15.5 to 21.5 mpg (UK). Expect better in the Mustang as the car is a lot lighter and will be tuned for performance rather than torque/towing capabilities.


Yep I got all the UK MPG figures and it looks like 25-30mpg should not be too much of an issue...happy with that! The only killer is the £500 a year road tax....first year is just the wrong side of a grand!



lofty said:


> Well it won't be the fastest V8, or have class leading handling or even have the best build quality, but at close to half the price of a RS4/M4/C63 its a steal. I'm tempted to put down a deposit, I'm a sucker for a V8


I know its the same sort of money as a BMW 235i and I know which i would rather have (clue its not the BMW)!! Only thing is Nov 2016 is my 40th....midlife crisis car anyone


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

You sonuva


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Say what now?....


Oooooh I see


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I am lucky in that as a squaddie I have tax free status here in Germany, I will be purchasing a top spec V8 in RHD for the price of an Ecoboost. I like the dark grey magnetic metallic colour with the tan seats. Getting all tingly just thinking about it mwhahaha oh and fuel here in Germany costs me about 40p a litre as that's tax free, autobahn so here I come.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

mattcoupturbo said:


> I am lucky in that as a squaddie I have tax free status here in Germany, I will be purchasing a top spec V8 in RHD for the price of an Ecoboost. I like the dark grey magnetic metallic colour with the tan seats. Getting all tingly just thinking about it mwhahaha oh and fuel here in Germany costs me about 40p a litre as that's tax free, autobahn so here I come.


You deserve it matey :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

mattcoupturbo said:


> I am lucky in that as a squaddie I have tax free status here in Germany, I will be purchasing a top spec V8 in RHD for the price of an Ecoboost. I like the dark grey magnetic metallic colour with the tan seats. Getting all tingly just thinking about it mwhahaha oh and fuel here in Germany costs me about 40p a litre as that's tax free, autobahn so here I come.


If that's one of the perks you get for putting your life on the line to ensure we are safe that is fine with me!

Hats off to you and thanks for protecting us all.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Everyone loves a big American V8. However, the ecoboost engine definitely looks promising. It should be better handling too, much less weight over the front wheels and still plenty of power. 

Might swap my wife's Merc for one actually  Hopefully its much more refined than the previous version but I need o drive one!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I cant see why you would....I have the UK figures....Its gotta be an auto too I cant ever imagine driving a GT car like that in a manual...too big and heavy.

2.3Ecoboost Manual - £225 a year road tax, Urban 28mpg, Extra Urban 41.5mpg, Combined 35.3mpg
2.3Ecoboost Auto - £485 a year road tax, Urban 19.5mpg, Extra Urban 38.7mpg, Combined 28.5mpg
5.0 V8 Manual - £500 a year road tax, Urban 14.1mpg, Extra Urban 29.4mpg, Combined 20.9mpg
5.0 V8 Auto - £500 a year road tax, Urban 15.2mpg, Extra Urban 34.5mpg, Combined 23.5mpg

2 things will happen if you had the 4 pot:
1. People are going keep taking the **** because you bought the girly one
2. You will always regret getting the 2.3 over the 5.0



A good friend of mine has just gotten back from the US where he had a 2.3EcoBoost Stang and it was very well put together...this is from a man who has a 1 year old X5 and a 2 year old Merc....he was very impressed with it!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> I cant see why you would....I have the UK figures....Its gotta be an auto too I cant ever imagine driving a GT car like that in a manual...too big and heavy.
> 
> 2.3Ecoboost Manual - £225 a year road tax, Urban 28mpg, Extra Urban 41.5mpg, Combined 35.3mpg
> 2.3Ecoboost Auto - £485 a year road tax, Urban 19.5mpg, Extra Urban 38.7mpg, Combined 28.5mpg
> ...


That's why it'd be my wife's car


----------

